# panting a lot?



## ourdonbi (Feb 25, 2006)

donbi has been panting a lot...
i give her enough water, she's not running around, she is in a cool place (the ac is always on)
i dont understand why she would be panting so much.
she sits on the sofa and watches her favorite cartoons, and she's panting.
but when she's laying down on her bed or in her crate she is not panting at all.
its only when she's sitting or standing her tongue hangs out and she's panting as if she cant breath right








i told the vets and they didnt give me a clear answer.
she also got spayed yesterday. i was worried, but the vet told me everything looks great and they are going to operate on her.
So at around 6pm yesterday I picked her up she was still out of it... but no panting...
today morning i gave her some pain medicine... and now i see her panting again









anyone know why she's panting so much? is it normal? my other dogs only did this when it was hot...
and i dont think it has to be with her being nervous... anyone with an answer?


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I don't have any answers for you on this other than perhaps she does it out of habit, but if you are concerned have her checked again, she could be hurting from her surgery at this time even though you are giving her pain meds. 
I guess some pups pant more than others. Scooby often pants when he needs to go out potty, like he has to go but wants to hold on for some reason, yet after I take him out and he does his business the panting stops.
If you don't get any answers from your usual vet perhaps you need to try another opinion, but if she seems content and not coughing or anything worrysome like that I wouldn't worry too much, it just may be quite normal for her.









I do wish her a speedy recovery from her surgery too


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Pico has spells where he will pant. I asked my vet about it this week because he's been doing it for several weeks now, off and on. I was concerned about his heart but Doc said his heart sounds good and he has a good heart rate. 

Doc said sometimes they get tummy cramps and that will make them pant but Pico has had that, too and this panting is different. Longer lasting somehow. I know it's been hot here but he doesn't do it laying on his side so I'm like you.....baffled.

I did get him a Kool bed last year and he really likes it. He's been known to LEAVE MY SIDE to go lay on his Kool bed!


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

I do not want to scare you or anything but my Josie was a panter from the get go and I kept asking the vet about it and they did blood work when she was spayed it was okay, then a year later she was gaining weight and it just worried me as she kept panting and started drinking more and so off the vet again, this time we did more blood work and urinalysis and an ultrasound of her kidneys and she has kidney disease. So just keep and eye on it and follow your instincts if it gets worse or she starts other behaviors like Josie with the drinking more don't hesitate to persist in the diagnosis department. My gut just told me something was wrong because our others didn't do this. 

I hope it is nothing, that is what our vet was hoping that it was just normal for her, but as I said other things started to change.


----------

